# The MOST incredible Business Opportunities EVER......



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Check this out and let me know what you think....

Some will "get it" some won't. Those who do "get it" could make a KILLING as they are about to BLITZ Pensacola.

http://www.mpbtodaymedia.com/video/Local_Customer_6-21-11.mov



Thanks.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cant get the page to work!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

something like that has been on the internet 50 times since 2000 when a buddy of mine was in it and most are out of business today


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> something like that has been on the internet 50 times since 2000 when a buddy of mine was in it and most are out of business today


I work for this company... and the delivery part has been around since 2009... and the affiliate part in May 2010... with 65k affiliates all over the US... so it wasn't around back in 2000. :- )


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

SheYakFishr said:


> I work for this company... and the delivery part has been around since 2009... and the affiliate part in May 2010... with 65k affiliates all over the US... so it wasn't around back in 2000. :- )


AS Stated "SOMETHING LIKE THIS" in other words, I will say it slowly this time... "it has been tried by others before and never took off..."

But this may be the time it works and GOOD LUCK to you!, people just should be wary of any scheme they have to put money into...actually I am surprised the site allows this type of thing to be advertised. Is it a pyramid, MLM, straight investment, free to get in?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Cant get the page to work!


It's in movie format.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> AS Stated "SOMETHING LIKE THIS" in other words, I will say it slowly this time... "it has been tried by others before and never took off..."
> 
> But this may be the time it works and GOOD LUCK to you!, people just should be wary of any scheme they have to put money into...actually I am surprised the site allows this type of thing to be advertised. Is it a pyramid, MLM, straight investment, free to get in?


GROCERIES.. is a scheme???? I don't know about you... but you HAVE to have THEM to live... it's ALL ABOUT GROCERIES... saving time and money and making money. nuff said.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The concept has been around for a looooong time, mostly for the Hermits and elderly that CAN'T go shop. SWAN delivers pre made meals and has for as long as I can remember. Back in the mid 90's a buddy of mine opened a company called " It's Your Choice" that would go pick up and deliver anything you wanted to eat from any resteraunt in the area for a price and it also flopped. I know that you can do this exact thing at Publix right now with NO membership, just a delivery fee that's not much more then the gas you would spend going to publix less the time you waste shopping and minus all the " Impulse " buys you make not on your list.*

*Not trying to disscorrage any one from trying to think outside the box and take a chance, but I think this idea is still in the box. Good Luck with it though and I do hope I'm wrong.*


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Pam, you did say, "... _let me know what you think_...." and now you are finding out how some people think!! Personally, I am glad to see you are still around and posting every so often, I wondered if you took your kayak and headed out across the GOM to some exotic island down South! 

Me? I'm out of retirement and repairing antique clocks for something to do. It's a challenge and I enjoy the precision and the demanding accuracy of the work. It keeps me off the streets and out of trouble.

Good luck with your "grocery scheme" and "let me know what you think" about the "thinkers" on this forum, eh? 

Sometimes, a bunch of pussy cats, sometimes a pack of junkyard dogs, depends on what is out there to chase down and kill.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

YOU said "Check this out and let me know what you think...."
*
Then when we tell you what we think of the scheme to make money(not the groceries) you get indignant. Some of us have been burned by schemes before and have lived long enough to see them for what they are. How do you compete with Publix that does this service for free in every store?

I did say good luck to you...that should count for something!
*


----------

